# how to start a catering business



## kagumea (Aug 1, 2006)

I really want to get into catering business. I am ignorant on what to do or how to start it. I search the net for something that can help me. i came to this book, Starting Your Own Catering Business. Has anyone read this?


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Go to google and look up Catersource on the net. Spend the 75 bucks and join it will be money well spent whether you go into catering or not. Catersource is where I am many other Pro caterers go for education and peer discussion. They have one convention in Vegas every year. Nice gig.

Good luck


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Where are you located or where do you intend to open thins venture?


----------



## quickcatering (Jul 17, 2006)

Depending on what area of catering you are going into I am developing some new catering software which may be of interest to you.

gary @ quickcatering.co.uk (without spaces)


----------



## kagumea (Aug 1, 2006)

Well, i bought the book and read it. Its worth the price tho. I"m really comfortable with reading books as a source than any other source. Thanx anyway, I'll check it!!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Ummm, catering is another business. Like any other businesses, there are two seperate branches within the business, sales and manufacturing, then there are the sub-branches. After almost 10 years in my own catering biz, the one thing I have to stress to anyone wanting to start out is: Sales. 

No matter how big you dream, how good your food is, your service, value for money; no one will use you if they don't know you exist. In order for sales you'll need marketing tools like menus, prices for services, be able to fling out quotes in your sleep, guage if clients are serious or shopping for Costco-quality, and intimate knowledge of every loading bay and parking layouts of every building in your area. Forget romanticism, a caterer is a contractor, and you will need a contract for any event that you want to get paid for. How well you set yourslef up with the above mentioned tools is directly related to your success. Oh yeah, food. Buy as good as you can get, cook as good as you can, present as good as you can. 

An Ideal caterer will have one partner for sales, one in the Kitchen, and another to support to first two.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

10 yr old post, how'd that get dredged up?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah how DOES that happen without a resurrection-post to trigger it??

However, it WAS a very good post, so i took this opportunity
to upvote the undead thing.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Wonder how things turned out for this OP?
Hey @kagumea hows about a status update?

mimi


----------



## gbautista (Aug 3, 2016)

Yea, I am intrigued as well.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Gbautista said:


> Yea, I am intrigued as well.


Yes you would be.

I get you are a server who wants to break into another niche of hospitality but I am sure if you just looked around the forums and used the search feature you will find other topics that need your POV.

Like the tips debate (been beaten to death by the guys in the kitchen) that seldom (if ever) has anyone from the FOH posting their opinion on the subject.

Except me and a couple of chefs who date servers...

There have also been some threads re the stupidity of servers who just don't get the idea of composed dishes that have been subbed to death then the guest sends it back because it does not taste anything like was described...or leave their orders on the pass until inedible and has to be re fired ....or come in the kitchen to ask (for the millionth time) where that well done filet is.

If you would look around CT you will find many different ways you can CONTRIBUTE and not just troll for customers.

IMO of course.

mimi


----------



## gbautista (Aug 3, 2016)

Haha that made me laugh. I will not answer in kind don't worry. I was a server way back in the day, enjoyed the industry learned all I could it was fun, I was the best, made friends. Sorry you dont like my posts Mimi.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

I was not trying to be funny...

Nor trying to say YOU AS A SERVER were stupid...just that there are some who are not the smartest to work with and maybe you could post a bit here and there (not just the catering forums) and contribute your POV.

Just trying to point out a few places on CT where your experience and knowledge may be useful.

I saw another thread where @foodpump suggested contacting Nicko about advertising your new business instead of dropping little bombs in the catering threads.

IMO that was an excellent suggestion.

mimi

I was a bartender and server for many years (still fill in if a caterer friend gets in a bind) and find no shame in having it on a resume.

Honest work.

m.


----------



## gbautista (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion Mimi, much success to you.


----------

